# Ideenfindung für Flashprojekt - jeder kann helfen!



## Harzteufel (30. März 2006)

Hallo,
im Rahmen eines Projektes während meines Studiums bin ich auf Ideensuche für ein Flashprojekt. Eigentlich möchte ich von euch erst einmal nur wissen, was euch zum Begriff FREIHEIT einfällt. Einzelne Worte oder auch Gedanken reichen mir vollkommen...

Bin auf eure Ideen gespannt!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. März 2006)

Die Freiheit des Einzelnen endet da, wo die Freiheit des Anderen beginnt.


----------



## NomadSoul (30. März 2006)

Freiheit ist eine illusion, denn frei fühlt sich der, der denkt er habe die Wahl.


----------



## franz007 (30. März 2006)

Wie wärs mit "Freiheit und Internet"


----------



## MHertwig (31. März 2006)

Wie wärs mit einer kritischen Betrachtungsweise was Freiheit zu dem macht was es individuell bedeutet, indem Du auf das Fehlen von Freiheit bei Anderen hinweist?


----------



## Harzteufel (31. März 2006)

Ja, alles sehr tolle Ansätze... was haltet ihr z.B. davon:

Wieviel Freiheit verträgt die Menschheit eigentlich?

oder

Freiheit = Verantwortung, Objektivität, Wahrheit... bitte auch hier eventuell ergänzen


----------



## DonMarkeZ (1. April 2006)

Ist Freiheit bloß eine Illusion ?
Was macht Freiheit zu dem was es ist ?
Was ist Freiheit eigentlich ?

Das sind alles Fragen die du dir stellen könntest, um zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen  
Versuch es von der Philosophischen Seite zu sehen, da gibt es massen an Material, was du verwenden könntest. Ausserdem, wenn du dir alle diese Fragen stellst kommen dir sicher noch eigene Fragen in den Sinn, wie z.B. "Wie wird uns Freiheit überhaupt bewusst?". Ich bin sicher das dir viele Fragen einfallen, die dich weiterbringen. Beispielsweise könntest du ja alle Ideen die du hattes, oder alle Einfälle zum Thema, zusammentragen und damit arbeiten (Ich weiß ja nicht genau was du machen musst). Versuch einfach deiner Fantasie freien lauf zu lassen, dann fällt dir sicher etwas ein.  

MfG


----------



## Harzteufel (2. April 2006)

Es soll eine interaktive Flash-Anwendung am Ende dabei herauskommen. Wir sollen am Anfang bei der Ideensammlung möglichst viele verschiedene Aspekte und Sichtweisen darstellen... daraus dann drei verschiedene Ansätze als Collage erstellen, wobei dann ein Ansatz weiter ausgebaut werden soll und am Ende eben eine interaktive Flash-Anwendung werden soll. Daher immer weiter Feedback... bin für jedes Wort dankbar!


----------



## holzoepfael (2. April 2006)

Als ich Martin's Beitrag ist mir gleich eingefallen:
"Freiheit ist immer die Freiheit des Anders-Denkenden" (Rosa Luxemburg)


----------



## Harzteufel (27. April 2006)

Ähm, ich will an dieser Stelle mein Projekt mal wieder hervorholen... Die erste Ideenfindung ist abgeschlossen bzw. wir sollten uns ja über das Thema Freiheit Gedanken machen... Nun ist mir leider so viel eingefallen, dass ich keinen wirklich guten Ansatz finde, den ich in einem Flashprojekt umsetzen könnte...

Noch einmal zur Erinnerung:
Das Thema ist Freiheit und wir sollen ein *interaktives Flash-Projekt* erstellen, was den User das Gefühl der Freiheit vermittelt bzw. den User zum Nachdenken zum Thema Freiheit anregt. Leider will mir nicht wirklich etwas tolles einfallen... Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Ansätze für mich?
Keine Sorge, ich erwarte keine fertigen Gedanken, sondern einfach Ansätze, da ich nicht weiss, wo ich ansetzen soll... Für mich ist dieses Thema einfach zu komplex! 

Besten Dank!


----------



## Harzteufel (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe im Moment zwei Ansätze, was meint ihr dazu?

1. ein Memoriespiel ggf. mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden: Paare bilden Kontrast (Freiheit / Unfreiheit) oder Paare sind zerschnittenes Bild zur Freiheit

2. Buch mit interaktiven Seiten, d.h. pro Seite ein Thema (zur Freiheit) mit anklickbaren Bereichen, die Interaktionen ausführen (z.B. kleine Animationen oder Filme, Töne, Bilder etc.)


----------



## Harzteufel (12. Mai 2006)

So wie es im Moment ausschaut, werd ich mich wohl für das Buch entscheiden, welches unterschiedliche Seiten zum Thema Freiheit hat... Denkbar wäre doch z.B. das Memoriespiel mit auf eine Seite zu setzen und dann 8 Paare, also 16 Karten, anzubieten mit Kontrast Freiheit/Unfreiheit (z.B. /Mandela, Delphin im Meer/Delphin im Zoo,...)
Auch hier dürft ihr frei ergänzen   
Eine nächste Seite wäre z.B. zwei Collagen oder zwei Bilder (scheinbar identisch), wo man Fehler oder Widersprüche finden muss!?

Fällt euch noch mehr ein oder sprengt mein Vorhaben den Rahmen? Wie findet ihr die Idee?


----------



## StupidBoy (12. Mai 2006)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Memory gar nicht schlecht, vorallem weil es von den philisophieschen Ansätzen die bei diesem Thema oft gewählt werden abweicht, also etwas wirklich neues ist.
Ich könnte mir aber auch durchaus vorstellen, das Memory mit etwas Text zu ergänzen/erläutern um den Besuchern der Seite neben dem schnellen /tiefgründigen) Spaß noch etwas mehr zu bieten.

PS:
Was mir zum Thema Freiheit spontan einfällt: "Handelt der Mensch wirklich frei?"

Grüße


----------

